# Uncommon ground video-mountain bikes and elk hunting



## Billinsd (May 10, 2012)

Uncommon Ground TV

How many of you use your bikes for elk hunting?

Bill


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

I've run into a couple guys using bikes for recon and Bob trailers for hauling out meat. Makes sense.


----------



## JHart94949 (Dec 31, 2012)

Very cool, I have been very lucky the last few seasons and I was able to get a four wheeler to 2 out of the 3 elk I shot, the 1 not even a mountain bike would have helped me


----------



## Maple (Jan 30, 2004)

Cool vid. 

So far, it's been all backpacks for my crew. Of the 5 elk that I have shot, only the most recent one, last year, was in a spot where we could have hauled it almost 100% of the way with a bike. I do believe I thought about it while packing it out. All the other ones were in spots where a bike would have simply added another 30lbs of dead weight. 

I've never bow hunted but I could see it working a bit better during bow season, with it being a bit warmer and less chance for snow.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

i got all kinds of pics


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

bull from 2007


----------



## Billinsd (May 10, 2012)

That's great.  Thanks for sharing. Bill


----------



## kent-the-hammer (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm really not trying to start or insinuate anything, but what do you do with the rest of the Elk? Just wondering, I've never hunted Elk before.


----------



## Billinsd (May 10, 2012)

kent-the-hammer said:


> I'm really not trying to start or insinuate anything, but what do you do with the rest of the Elk? Just wondering, I've never hunted Elk before.


The meat is saved and consumed. The head/antlers and hide are hauled out also. The skeleton and intestines are usually left behind. Depending on the state there are strick regulations regarding what can be left behind. Tim's photos are of just one trip out with the head and the hide it looks like. It takes about 4 round trips to haul out a mature bull elk out via back pack. Probably at least 2 or 3 with a bike trailer. 
Bill


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

kent-the-hammer said:


> I'm really not trying to start or insinuate anything, but what do you do with the rest of the Elk? Just wondering, I've never hunted Elk before.


Elk are BIG animals, so unless you've got a lot of buddies working on it with you or have a bunch of pack horses lined up it's typically going to take multiple trips to get it all out.

Because I've lived in rural Wa. state most of my life, we get friends bringing us bits of what they've hunted. Venison can be hit or miss depending on what it's been eating and how the carcass was handled, not a fan of waterfowl, wild boar was great although radically different than any pork chop you get in the store, grouse is a bit dry if cooked improperly but when done right consistently good, rabbit and snowshoe hare also very good when cooked properly... but elk is easily the BEST meat I've ever eaten. It's a continual mystery to me why folks even bothered with cattle out west.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

big bull 5 trips; cow or spike elk 3 trips. I am a solo hunter I very rarely have guys help pack. 
My wife typically rides my ass until i fill the freezer. She loves the organic,high in protein meat.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

uncommon ground
are you guys packing in or setting up camp on the road and than going in?

The vid looks like high desert hunting, generally what states are you hunting in?


----------



## Geeze6700 (Oct 10, 2009)

*Mountain bike hunting*

Here are some pics from an elk hunt last fall in central Idaho. I didnt get an Elk but got a nice buck. I widened the hole on the trailer mounting bracket to work with my Maxle. My total weight with deer and gear was over the limit around 100lbs, but it handled just fine. The trailer was a costco special a few years back.


----------



## GregB406 (Dec 19, 2005)

I've hunted deer and elk many times from bike. I've got a Big Dummy which works really well for the task. Deer are an easy carry. Elk are tougher. My partner shot a cow one year and we got it out in 2 trips without boning it. If it was boned out we could have hauled the cow in one trip. The Big Dummy can get along on easy dirt roads and trails with just over 200 lb load. Any tough hills and I would have been in trouble. One load was about 80 lbs and the next was over 200 including 2 packs and my rifle.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

tis the season, wishing all hunters a successful season.


----------



## RobertAxle142 (Mar 19, 2013)

Good luck indeed, and be safe out there. We have several customers with trailers heading out for deer right now and several returning from Oregon's bow elk season.

One of them came back from eastern Oregon last week with a nice one. Couple photos of his BOB Trailer loaded with the two hind quarters. And in tow behind his 2013 Superfly with 142x12 axle.








I bet he was keeping an eye out for kitty-cats on his ride back in the dark. Yikes :eekster:







This one probably more than a little over BOB's suggested weight limits.

Did you guys see Felt's e-Fat bike with called the Outfitter? I talked to Jim Felt before he left for the Strawberry Mtn in Eastern Oregon.









Wonder how he did out there?


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

What I have seen, is you can't overload the bob. But you can overload your brakes. I have had over 100lbs in mine and no issue with the trailer. The brakes though going down hill can be scary.



I would assume the ebike would not be allowed on nonmotorized trails.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

this years bike bull, 5x5.







very heavy load with the bike and backpack, roughly 170 lbs.


----------

